# Muscular hemangiosarcoma



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have dealt with hemangiosarcoma of the spleen and lungs but we are now face with something new. Our Emmy started limping and we thought it was too much rough housing with Gambler. It got better and then worse over a couple of days and we took her to the vet. He found a lump on her back left leg. Of course I immediately began to beat myself up wondering why I didn't feel that. Sigh. She had it removed and he was able to get the entire tumor and 1 cm of clear borders. He couldn't get more because the tumor was so near the achilles tendon. The pathology came back muscular hemangio sarcoma. We are devastated. There is very little info and the vet said it is a rare diagnosis. Radiation is not recommended and Chemo is not much help. We have chosen to not attempt either as Emmy is 10. Our holistic vet has her on some herbs and bilberry, which could slow or prevent the cancer cells from clumping. We have her on a healthy diet and great supplements. She has the best care and we will be taking her back to the vet on Monday for a check up and I have a list of questions for him. Right now she is happy and energic and loving life and that is what we want for her. What I have found is that this could go into the spleen or it could reoccur in the same place only more difficult to remove. Has anyone ever death with muscular hemangio sarcoma. I feel like we have a ticking time bomb!!! I HATE THIS DISEASE!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers for sweet Emmy. I try search for this type of cancer and could not find any info. I hate this evil disease too.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very, very sorry that you and Emmy are facing this evil disease. Hopefully, someone will come on shortly to comment that has knowledge that will help. Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Emmy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear of your sad news. I'm all too familiar with splenetic hemangiosarcoma, but know nothing about muscular hemangio. I wonder if it is similar to cutaneous/subcutaneous hemangio, which is slower growing than the splenetic and cardiac forms of the cancer. 

Do you have a supply of Yunnan Baiyao (aka Yunnan Paiyao) to cut the bleeding, should it occur with this form of HSA? If not, I'd probably ask about it and whether it might be beneficial to keep on hand. There are a few threads about it here on the forum. 

I share your opinion on hemangio--I hate it as well. 

Holding you all in my prayers,


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so sorry, what a shock and huge worry. I have no information, just healing thoughts and lots of care to send x


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for your thoughts. Right now Emmy looks and feels great but I worry worry worry. My regular vet told me there is very little info on this type of hemangiosarcoma. He said what little studies there are show that is it not as drastic killer as the spleneic unless some of the cells are hiding. Right now her X-ray showed her stomach area clear but having dealt with hemangio 2 times I know how fast that can change. Hemangio is a time bomb. If I had millions of dollars I would give it to canine cancer research.
My holistic vet has her on the bilberry to slow down any cancer cells from forming a tumor, an herb call Dang Gui Shao Yao San, curcumin. He also gave me the Yunnan Baiyao for emergencies. Also, she now has coconut oil. I am trying to give her the best diet and supplements and oh so much love everyday. Of course she has had all that from day one.
I can't figure out from what little info I find if it is like cutaneous/subcutaneous hemangio. I have a list of questions for my vet when we see him on Monday and that is one of my questions.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Max had it. It came up as a bump under his left shoulder blade, and grew with astonishing speed. When the vet removed the tumor, she said the muscle strands looked like spaghetti. Unfortunately, I lost him within a couple of months, as it invaded his chest wall. 

I'm glad your vet is experienced with this, and pray that the supplements slow down the progress of this horrible, horrible cancer. Make these days her best.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh Martha, I am so very, very sorry. I had never heard of this. You know, the gastrointestinal stromal tumor that got my KayCee is very, very rare in humans and even more so in dogs. What is with our dogs getting this so very rare cancers these day.

I hope and pray that no cells are roaming around in her body looking for a place to start up.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry about your Max. I hope and pray that my vet was able to get it all but he did say there is no way to guarantee that cells are not hiding from us. I am enjoying EVERY day. Thank you.



Looni2ns said:


> Max had it. It came up as a bump under his left shoulder blade, and grew with astonishing speed. When the vet removed the tumor, she said the muscle strands looked like spaghetti. Unfortunately, I lost him within a couple of months, as it invaded his chest wall.
> 
> I'm glad your vet is experienced with this, and pray that the supplements slow down the progress of this horrible, horrible cancer. Make these days her best.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Sandra. I remember when KayCee had that tumor. Cancer is just evil.


3 goldens said:


> Oh Martha, I am so very, very sorry. I had never heard of this. You know, the gastrointestinal stromal tumor that got my KayCee is very, very rare in humans and even more so in dogs. What is with our dogs getting this so very rare cancers these day.
> 
> I hope and pray that no cells are roaming around in her body looking for a place to start up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you get more information about muscular hemangiosarcoma, please post here--I'm curious to learn more about it, but hope I never experience what you are dealing with with Emmy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emmy*

Praying for Emmy and you!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a friend with a shepard/lab mix that had this on her hind leg. They cut out the baseball sized tumor, with good margins.
In their case, it had already spread to the liver-lots of little mets.
They started her on palladia and all sorts of herbals-I seem to remember s-AME being important as well as milk thistle, but believe these were for her liver function.
In their case, the palladia seemed to shrink the liver tumors and they ended up getting about 11 months before it came back. When it came back, it came fast and hard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for sweet Emmy girl.


----------



## scraggy (Oct 12, 2012)

I just lost my 6 yr old dogue de bordeaux 3 days ago to a muscle hemangiosarcoma. It has been a 5 mth rollercoaster ride against this evil disease. The lump appeared about two hours after a walk just came up so quick.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

scraggy said:


> I just lost my 6 yr old dogue de bordeaux 3 days ago to a muscle hemangiosarcoma. It has been a 5 mth rollercoaster ride against this evil disease. The lump appeared about two hours after a walk just came up so quick.


scraggy, I am very sorry for your loss. It is an evil disease. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scraggy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thankyou. I never truly knew what a broken heart was until tuesday, I keep trying to find answers to this disease on the net but there is so little about it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You probably read this thread, it seems that this is a rear type of cancer, very aggressive one. I think gold4me had Emma 43 days only, after the surgery. 
I agree with you about broken heart, I thought the same that it is going to be hard, but never imagined so hard and so long. I lost my golden Buddy 17 months ago and my heart did not heal yet. We are a bunch of dog lovers here, we understand your pain.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate hemangio as well!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry you have had to go through this experience. It is terrible. I had never heard of this type of hemangio and the pathology report given to us for Emmy talked about how it was rare so there are not very many studies. The longest time a dog has lived once diagnosed was 307 days. That is IF there are clean margins but a new tumor will usually occur in the same area as the first. The second tumor is fast growing and as we know it can spread to other areas. Emmy's tumor was so close to her achilles tendon our vet was not able to get wide clean margins in that area. A new tumor grew right next to the achilles tendon in the same area and there was nothing more we could do but make sure she was happy, loved and comfortable. Forty three days later the tumor ruptured and her leg was so swollen and she was in very bad shape. We had to make that sad, heart breaking decision to let her go so she was not suffering. I still, every single day, miss my precious little girl and it took Gambler a long time to come out of his depression of missing his sister. She is always in our hearts. I have searched and searched and found VERY FEW articles on intramuscular hemangiosarcoma. 



scraggy said:


> Thankyou. I never truly knew what a broken heart was until tuesday, I keep trying to find answers to this disease on the net but there is so little about it.


----------

